# Site General > General Herp >  How Many Times Can Rats Be Thawed & Re-Frozen?

## Aedryan Methyus

How many times would you guys say that it's alright to thaw and re-freeze frozen rats when snakes refuse to eat?

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

This question is asked a lot. Usually you can get away with refreezing once. If the rat is at or above room temperature for too long though you should get rid of it.

----------


## Eric Alan

We just had this conversation.  :Good Job: 

Here's a link: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...=1#post2511067

----------


## Neal

I personally wouldn't refreeze anything, but I know that people have done it once. A feeder isn't worth the loss of an animal to me, so that's why I won't refreeze.

Also how long was it thawed for, because it can and will begin to decompose.

----------


## cletus

Whether safe or not, I don't risk it.  I have one that's sort of turned into a picky eater so these days I try to feed him first and if he isn't feeling it, someone else gets it.   It's a system that works for me.

----------


## Zincubus

Na for a couple of dollars it's surely not worth the risk . I've never even considered it but then again I have a Burm / Retic / Boas etc that will eat any leftovers ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## GoingPostal

I wouldn't refreeze and feed to a snake personally as generally feeders are heated up to bacterial growth temps in order to offer.  I have enough carnivores here nothing goes to waste though.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-10-2017),_Aedryan Methyus_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Once a feeder is thawed the decomposition process resume back so really not the best idea IMO, there is a reason why people buying rodents that have thawed during shipping send them back.

And even if the animal eats it and keep it down the more you thaw and re-refreeze the more you will be at risk for an exploding prey (again decomposition changing the tissue)

Ultimately your choice personally if it has been thawed it's either snake food or wildlife food.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-10-2017),_Aedryan Methyus_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## Charles8088

To add to this question... how long can you have the rodents frozen for? Because, the longer you can freeze, I guess the larger quantity you can buy in, to store for awhile. And, I'm guessing, cheaper.

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> To add to this question... how long can you have the rodents frozen for? Because, the longer you can freeze, I guess the larger quantity you can buy in, to store for awhile. And, I'm guessing, cheaper.


I think different people have different opinions for this, but I've stocked mine for up to a year, and the snakes were fine with eating them.

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## Neal

> To add to this question... how long can you have the rodents frozen for? Because, the longer you can freeze, I guess the larger quantity you can buy in, to store for awhile. And, I'm guessing, cheaper.


This varies. Freezer burn can and does happen. Places like bigcheeserodents and perfect prey vacuum seal packages which help. If I open something. I get the good freezer rated bags then I still put it in a freezer container to try and help.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> To add to this question... how long can you have the rodents frozen for? Because, the longer you can freeze, I guess the larger quantity you can buy in, to store for awhile. And, I'm guessing, cheaper.


Mainly depends on how they are packed if they are vacuum sealed up to a year.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-10-2017)

----------


## Slither Seeker

> To add to this question... how long can you have the rodents frozen for? Because, the longer you can freeze, I guess the larger quantity you can buy in, to store for awhile. And, I'm guessing, cheaper.


I found an old food saver for free and have devoted it to individually vacuum sealing each rodent.  I'm pretty sure this puts it out into the 2-3 year range but I go through them faster than that so I do it mostly for freshness.  before that I was going 6 months but the freezer burn really takes it's toll after a while on them if they are not vacuum sealed, making them more fragile and less appetizing.

as for refreezing, I try and avoid it but will do it once.

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Thanks for all of your insight everyone. Lots of great tips and advice given here! Back when I kept snakes before, I would re-freeze on occasion and I never had any problems. I never really knew what the general rule of thumb was, though. Now that I am working with a lot more snakes with a lot more still on the way I just don't want to be wasting any more rats than I have to, but at the same time I don't want to risk the animal's health...

----------


## Hypancistrus

> I personally wouldn't refreeze anything, but I know that people have done it once. A feeder isn't worth the loss of an animal to me, so that's why I won't refreeze.
> 
> Also how long was it thawed for, because it can and will begin to decompose.


I feel the same way. With that said, I have one BP who is often happy to eat one that is leftover the next morning. Never misses his own meal and always happy to eat the leftovers. Fatty.

----------


## dr del

I haven't read the thread ( sorry  :Embarassed:  ) but I go for once only and even there you are taking a chance of a rat-grenade.

----------

